# .htaccess => Komplette Adresse übergeben



## DiDiJo (15. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte in meinem eigenen CMS System eine Funktion einbauen, so dass man seine eigenen SEO-Urls ersteellen kann.

Normalerweise werden meine Links zu den Content-Seiten wie folgt aufgebaut:
/MAIN_ID/Seitenname.htm
/MAIN_ID-SUB_ID/Seitenname.htm
/MAIN_ID-SUB_ID-SUBSUB_ID/Seitenname.htm

Mit den SEO-Urls kann man sich nun die Linkstruktur selber zusammen bauen:
/Meine-neue-Seite.htm

Wird eine solche Adresse in der Datenbank gefunden, weiß ich sofort ob es sich um eine Haupt oder Unterseite handelt etc und ich kann mir die jeweiligen Daten aus der Datenbank holen:

Dafür brauch ich natürlich eine ensprechende HTACCESS Anweisung:

```
RewriteRule homepages/kunden/[0-9]+/(.*\.htm$) /index.php?seoUrl=$1 [L]
```

Das funktioniert auch, allerdings nur so lange ich keine Variablen versuche in meiner Pseudo Adresse zu übergeben. 

/Meine-neue-Seite.htm --> Dieser Aufruf funktioniert ganz normal
/Meine-neue-Seite.htm?var=test --> Funktioniert auch, allerdings steht in der REQUEST['seoUrl'] nur noch 'Meine-neue-Seite.htm' ohne die Sachen hiter dem Fragezeichen.

Ich in leider nicht so bewandert im Thema .htaccess ... kann mir da jemand vlt auf die Sprünge helfen, sodass die Weiterleitung wieder funktioniert und ich meine Variabeln übergeben bekomme.

Hier muss ja irgendwo der Fehler liegen:
(.*\.htm$) 


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus

mfg DiDi


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. November 2010)

Hi,

versuche mal folgendes (ungetestet):

```
RewriteRule homepages/kunden/[0-9]+/(.*\.htm)(\? ?)(.*?) /index.php?seoUrl=$1&$3 [L]
```

// Edit: bei dem "htm)(\?" kein Leezeichen! Wenn ich die 2 Fragezeichen hintereinander hänge, dann wird es "zensiert" -.-

Gruß
BK


----------



## DiDiJo (15. November 2010)

hmmmmm,

mit dieser Zeile ändert sich leider die RQUEST VAraible nicht:

/Wir-Bieten-An.htm?var=test --> dieser Aufruf führt dazu das in der seo-URL Variable weiterhin nur Wir-Bieten-An.htm steht


----------

